# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Historical Texts >  Donald Mcbane

## Robert Wrightson

Can anyone suggest where I might be able to see the 22 plates online from Mcbane's Expert Sword-Man's Companion?

----------


## Javan M.

I haven't been able to even find McBane's written text online, so I'm not sure if the plates are available.

----------


## Ben Kerr

The Academy is attempting to have them digitized but it is a slow process due to the fragile nature of the plates (they are on fold out pages which do not survive well) I will keep you informed but hopefully in the next 2-3 months we will have something available online for people.

~B

----------


## Keith P. Myers

Hey Ben!

Any progress on this front?   Any other sources for McBane's illustrations?  Thanks!

Keith

----------


## Keith P. Myers

I've ordered a copy of the original from Jared Kirby.  Hopefully the illustrations will be well reproduced.

Keith

----------


## Keith P. Myers

I have my copy now.   To my surprise, all of the illustrations are either direct copies of or adaptations of the illustrations from Sir William Hope's "New Method" text of 1707.  But  I don't think the illustrations match McBane's text, so this does not mean that McBane was familiar with Hope's style.   Rather, I think the printer had someone do illustrations without McBane taking part.  At least that's my impression.    

BTW....is anyone actually reading these forums anymore?????

Keith

----------

